

The Node v0.12 Release Branch is Here – What’s Going On? - orand
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-v0-12-release-branch/

======
rmgraham
Time to put on your helmets and rev your CI! I wonder how many patch releases
it will take before it is widely usable.

